# Dang hurricane Gustav - Help!



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

So, we are having to evacuate. We are going to leave all of our filters and such going, but power will probably go out. We have a 150 Gallon peacock (with some oddballs and labs and acei) tank with about 30 fish. Two questions?

How long can they make it without food?
How long can they make it without filtration?

They are all around 3 inches, except for about 3.

I am going to do a water change before we leave!


----------



## Nor Cal Cichlid (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry about the situation, sounds real sh*tty. I wouldnt worry about the lack of filtration as much as the lack of oxygen. Yes the amonia will build but i think without oxygen that will get them first. I would by some batt. operated air pumps. I ran those for 2 days before when my power went out, and the batteries were still going. How long do you think you will have to be gone for.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

lights and lids off, drop the water level a bit if you need to to avoid leapers and ideally, buy a battery powered air pump, mount it above the tank but as near as possible and drop an air stone in. If you can't, the fingers crossed and maximum air movement across the top of the tank is your best bet...

The filters should be disconnected IMHO and the filter media tossed into a bucket of water. I'd add an airstone from an air pump mounted above the water line to keep water moving until power loss...

NO FOOD. Don't be tempted... they can last without food. There was an interesting article in a cichlid mag about the aftermath of Katrina and some cichlids that lived through the ordeal in aquariums... so these are resilient fish, but food will just make things harder for them because of waste levels... hope some of this helps and truly sorry about where Gustav is headed... sux


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

There is a good battery powered airpump from.. shoot, i forgot the company. It takes 2 d batteries.. and plugs into the wall. it only comes on if the power goes out!

And get GOOD batteries. Can't say how long it will last...

This won't do you much good, but I keep power inverters onhand... you won't be there so it won't help, but you can pick up a cheap car battery and use that to power filters for several hours.

When someone said drop water level.. not that much.... maybe an inch or two...

What do you have going in your favor? The time of year.. it's a shame that it's so hot, but it's better to lose power when it's 90 degrees than when it's 20! That happened to us with an ice storm in VA in 1997... a lot of people lost their fish.. but when Isabelle came through in 2003, losses weren't so bad(but some people lost power for weeks)

Best of luck!


----------



## plow (Feb 19, 2008)

they should ok without food, remember the females can hold for 3 weeks no problems without eating...

less food they get should be less stress on the bio load aswell.


----------



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

Getting battery powered air pumps, I just don't have the option sadly. I am just going to have to leave. I am leaving it all on til the power dies and I am going to come home ASAP!!!!!!!!! When I get home if power is down, I will hook up a generator. Hoping I dont have to be gone for long.

Is it dumb that I am so attached to these fish?????? lol.

Thanks for all the support!

-Josh


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

the problem with just walking away leaving filters intact and running is that if power goes out for long enough and comes back on before you clean out that filter, it could have turned NASTY in that filter and the dump it does into the tank has been known to kill the whole tank with either an ammonia spike or worse.

If you have an air pump, replace filter with it (mounted above water line unless you have a check valve on it and then walk away... far more probable that fish live through the power outage.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

This sounds very mean, but you could "cull" a few less desired fish to help save the most important fish, less fish to take up oxygen.


----------



## morzan280 (Jul 10, 2008)

if you have any more tanks then id suggest you move some to diffrent tanks so theres less fish in the other tank and more oxygen for all.gl


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Can you take some of the fish with you along with some filters and purchase a faberware container..?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, bad situation. i was thinking, if you have any plastic containers (big enough to hold fish) Throw some water in there and some fish. Cichlids are tough and hopefully you and them will be alright. Hope this reaches you in time

Good luck


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah i wish the best for you and your aquatic family. Let us know of the situation when you come home.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

must be too late to give idea, but anyway...
stop feeding 2-3 days prior.
clean the filter media with tank water, and put them in the tank, do a water change.
...and the above suggestions.
good luck


----------



## dermx (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure if it was mentioned, or hinted at.

But how about sponge filters running on the air pumps?


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

im kind of in the same situation, im located in louisiana, and there is currently flash flood warnings and hurricane wind warnings. I pretty much went out a couple of days ago and brought a battery powered air pump. I've been reading all over this site about what to do about not loosing good bateria. I do have have power inverters so if push come to shove i'll run those off a couple spare batteries for the HOB filters. good luck


----------



## underdogg101 (Mar 20, 2008)

We made it home without loosing any power! All of our fish are good and were happy to see us (or at least see is give them some food)! Thanks for all your info and support!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

=D>

Great news!

Now remember... there are a couple more coming over the pond as we speak... go buy that battery powered air pump now!!!


----------



## mormodamballa (Feb 21, 2007)

What I have done for my tank since I have a wet dry is took a boat live well pump and placed in my wet dry. It runs off of a 12v battery. I work at a car dealership, So I have a car battery hooked up. Then I ran the 3/4 house up to my tank and drilled a syphon break just in case the battery dies before the power comes on. 
Still filters and moves water for aeration.
Just thought I would throw an option out there that I havn't seen.
-Norm

I know it's a little after thought.


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

well people I wish I would had read this before I left;all of my fish had die  except for the algae eaters plecos,catfish,etc.etc.sooooooo I'm back at rock bottom. :roll: but it's all good I then got over it.but I loss a alot of money,a lot of money for as the fish..future plans..batteries air pumps. my 65gl high going to be a malawi tank and my 225gl I'm going to make that out of a Frontosa tank;what you guys think about that. :fish:


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds good, but sorry about the loss


----------

